# DIY media for emperor 400?



## jschall (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't like the rite-size cartridges. What should I replace them with?


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Bio3
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=13371

or,
I put filter floss and sometimes a few tablespoons of carbon in the plastic media trays that come with the emperor.

or,
I cut blue bonded pads to size to fit the Bio3 frames. Can even add a bit of carbon between the layers of the bonded pad.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... catid=4231


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

I do pretty much the same thing. Use the fancy frames from the Foster & Smith media, and then use cut to fit filter pads. Just recently, I started puttingfilter floss in downstream of the coarser media. I think the filter floss is good!

-Ryan


----------



## klc9100 (Apr 14, 2009)

just take the used up cartridges you have & gut them. cut away the blue material and remove the carbon. then you're just left with the black plastic frame. buy a roll of polyester batting (poly-fil) from walmart. cut a piece that will wrap all the way around the frame twice. stick it back in your filter. works great, very easy and it's cheap :thumb:


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

http://www.mbunamadness.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=84
Sams club was the only place I could find these..I also cut them up and use them in my canisters.


----------



## jschall (Apr 2, 2009)

KaiserSousay said:


> http://www.mbunamadness.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=84
> Sams club was the only place I could find these..I also cut them up and use them in my canisters.


I think I saw some of those and they said "not for aquarium use."


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> "not for aquarium use."


I use them in my fish tank  
I`m sure there are some others that have various chemicals added, mildew, fungus inhibitors..maybe even soap impregnated, but, not these.
They make xcelent filters. I cut the 6" round pieces for my canister baskets and the scraps are used for glass cleaning.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Think it's just a CYA label, I'm still using them and had no problems for last year and a half. I would still be on the first box but the wife stole a few for other stuff. Cut some to go in my XP canisters too.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thumbs up on the green pads, I use them in cans also.
In the past used them in a emp 400, just cut to fit, but don't paint to match (LOL)


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

jschall said:


> KaiserSousay said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.mbunamadness.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=84
> ...


GE silicone also says "not for aquarium use". It's a CYA move. Nothing more.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

I used the Scour pads in my emperor on both my 55 and 40 gallon before I switched to a canister and a couple of sponge filters. I did not witness any problems with either tank.


----------

